# Nikon 18-105 or the Tamron 18-270?????



## Redwing24 (Jul 1, 2010)

So I got my d90 about a month ago and I already added a Tokina 11-16mm to my bag. I just got back from a trip to KC and went to a royals game and used my buddies 55-200mm nikon lens, cheap feeling but I love the zoom. So I was thinking about a all around lens that I can bascially leave on my camera until I do super wide. My first impressions of the Tamron is nice range but the photos look soft compared to the nikon lens. I have a couple days to take the Tamron back and get my Nikon 18-105 back in return. If any of you have had experience with both please chime in. would like to know the major flaws and strengths. thanks


----------



## flyingember (Jul 1, 2010)

ok, there's an easy way to answer this.  go look at your photos you took with the 18-105.

how many photos do you look at and wish you could zoom more vs how many photos are you happy with how wide you could take them at?  and the second question is if this were slightly less focused would it be equally ok?

you should also consider the speed of the lens.  if one is a 2.8 and the other a 4-5.6 if most of the photos at 105mm were taken where f5.6 won't work it helps with your answer.

also, here's an old shot from a royals game. 170mm from about 5 rows back at f6.3.  
Tarp | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## brianT (Jul 1, 2010)

I've had the Nikon 18-105mm VR lens ever since I bought my D90.  It's a fantastic lens for the price.  It's still the main lens I use.  The majority of my photos are taken with this lens.  It's a slow lens, but the image quality is very good in my opinion.  And the range from 18 wide to 105 is extremely useful.  VR helps too.  I've recommended this lens to others who bought it and their quite satisfied.  Only thing that annoys me about the lens is the barrel distortion at 18mm.  It's not too bad, and I suppose most  (if not all) wide lenses have some distortion.  Anyway, it's easily fixed in post processing.

Even when I replace this lens with a f/2.8 constant aperture, I'm hanging onto this little kit lens as it's so good.


----------



## Redwing24 (Jul 1, 2010)

I went out and took 50 or so pics with the tamron and between 75mm up it froze focus and wouldn't auto focus either. So I guess I made my mind up and getting my nikon lens back and saving up for a good zoom lens.


----------



## pooloo2094 (Feb 17, 2011)

I am a complete newbie to the photo game. In the interest of getting up close shots of baby faces, insects, a nice bokeh and other stuff, I allowed a salesperson to talk me in to the Tamron 18-270 mm lens for my Nikon D7000. While everyone else will talk about various photo settings, the lens is not high quality.

When taking a photograph facing straight up or down (standing on a chair, or hanging out of a window, in a tree, etc.) it slides. So if you set it to say 100mm and point straight up, it will fall back to 18mm and vice versa. Extremely annoying! Also, somewhere between 45-60mm it sticks where you feel as though you are breaking it. The stabiliser is seemingly better than Nikkor, and it is cheaper by far than the Nikkor 18-200mm. While the range is useful, the workmanship of the device is just not up to snuff when we're talking about 500 &#8364; or $.

Save yourself the trouble and stay away...


----------

